# Another Fuel Filter Question



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello all.

In an attempt to change my fuel filter, I ordered a new fuel filter, part # 23456595, from GM Parts Direct. I received the filter, and last weekend I went to change it. When I removed the old filter, I noticed it was different than the one I had received. The filter removed from my car looked exactly like the one pictured below (picture reposted from This Thread). It has the six tabs on the bottom of the filter which "lock" in to the tabs inside of the filter housing.









I had read about the change from the original part number 22937279 to 23456595 which supposedly has a solid circle instead of tabs. @*revjpeterson* talked about this change both in @*diesel* 's Fuel Filter DIY Thread and in the Fuel Filter Part Numbers thread.

However, the filter I received from GM Parts Direct had neither the tabs nor the solid circle.








The top of the filter has GM#23459023 on it even though my invoice from GM Parts Direct has the correct number, 23456595.








I contacted GM Parts Direct thinking they pulled the wrong filter, and they are claiming that part #23459023 does not exist and that I do have the correct filter. I am not able to find anything using a search with that number either.

It seems as though the person in the first thread I linked may have had a similar filter as they describe it as "Diesel Cruze Fuel Filter w/o Clamps".

I have not tried to fit this filter in the housing to see if it will fit snug as I don't want to void being able to return it. It seems identical to the old filter in all ways except the bottom circle/clamps/tabs. 

For those of you who have changed your own filters, have you run across this? What does your most recent one look like?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well the good news is that it's still a MANN filter. They are the designer of our fuel filter system. 

Why not go to the MANN webpage and see what they list for our cars?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have not had this situation come up in mine. That sucks, because best case you are out return shipping, have to re-use the old filter for a while and have to do the job again.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

When I changed mine it was the same thing. The new filter looked slightly different but fit properly in the housing. 6000 miles and no known issues.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

It appears this is the correct filter. I guess I'll go ahead and try and install it. At least I've got some documentation from a GM parts supplier should something go wrong. I sent them several pictures of what I received, and I received this screenshot in the response:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am puzzled by the conflicting part numbers. Did they ever directly address that?

Let us know how it fits.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting. I bought a fuel filter right when I bought the car over 2 years ago and it has the tabs like the one from the factory. Just getting ready to put it on next oil change. Glad this thread is here to save me the anxiety next time I order one and it doesn't look the same.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Curious I looked this part up at my favorite parts store (Rock Auto) and it lists the AC Delco TP1003 with 22937279 in parentheses. No picture. So I wonder what you would get if you ordered one?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DECruzer said:


> Curious I looked this part up at my favorite parts store (Rock Auto) and it lists the AC Delco TP1003 with 22937279 in parentheses. No picture. So I wonder what you would get if you ordered one?


Have them pull one and email you a picture of it.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

My first thought would be that some retailers are purchasing cheap knock off filters made in China! They get them for next to nothing and sell them at discount prices compared to dealer pricing. The tabs could be removed to get around patent issues? Functionally they may be the same as long as the quality and the seals still work properly for sealing purposes but does one know for sure?? Also... do we know why the tabs were on the original filter design?? This is another reason I've been investigating Racor and other alternative filters for a replacement as one knows what company is standing behind the product and not just some China made cheap knock off with no commitment to the required filtering capabilities. Racor, Fleetguard and others have been in the business of diesel filters for years supplying the big rigs with reliable diesel fuel filtering equipment.

In examining the tabs and filter housing one can see that the tabs lock the filter in place with a side effect that makes the filter hard to remove the from the housing when its time to replace. The real question...does eliminating the locking tabs cause side effect problems or was it just an over design on the original filter?? Will vibration cause the filter side movement in the housing without the locking tabs thereby making the o-ring seals ineffective and/or internally leaky allowing unfiltered fuel to enter the injection system?? 

Get a photo of the filters the dealers are selling and see whether the tabs are still used? If the tabs are remove then maybe its ok but if they are selling filters with tabs it would seem to suggest the tabs are a integral requirement of the original design enabling the seals to function properly.

Another way to get the filter is to purchase the complete filter housing assembly. I was able to get the entire new OEM housing and filter from ebay for $39.95 including shipping. The packaging, filter housing and filter did have "made in Czech Republic" printed along with "AC Delco" and numbers all over everything.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It had "Made in Check Republic" on the one in the picture. Isn't that close to where the engine is manufactured?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> Another way to get the filter is to purchase the complete filter housing assembly. I was able to get the entire new OEM housing and filter from ebay for $39.95 including shipping. The packaging, filter housing and filter did have "made in Czech Republic" printed along with "AC Delco" and numbers all over everything.


Holy cow, that's like 1/8 of the price of the housing assembly from the dealer! Why did the seller sell it so cheap?


----------

